# Honkin big saw



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

Just bought a Husky 3120XP 43" blade for $650 off craigs list. Paint not worn off the blade yet. I'm happier than a biker with is first Harley. 8.5 hp betha it don't bog down so easy. Have a 30" oak on the ground will use it on tomorrow.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Lucky dog! I've been looking, but haven't seen a deal like that yet.

Rob


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

FINALLY a blade that will do BIG ASS CROWN for my miterbox ROFLMAO


----------

